# paracyprichromis nigripinnis companions



## morefish4me (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am planning a 75 gallon setup. I was thinking of modifying one of the cookie cutter setups to include paracyprichromis nigripinnis and want to know if I am crazy.

The other tankmates include
yellow tail acei (3-4)
yellow labs (3-4)
peacocks (5-6)

I was thinking of adding half a paracyps (probably blue neon). So, what do you think?

Thanks,

morefish4me


----------



## dmiller328 (Nov 17, 2008)

The Paracyprichromis are very peaceful and shy species that needs companions that are the same.They would not do well with those species because they would likely get stressed out and stop eating.Check out the cookie cutter for the Tanganyikan sand sifters or they would do well with very peaceful sand dwellers of Lake Malawi such as Placidochromis electra and small Lethrinops species.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

morefish4me said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning a 75 gallon setup. I was thinking of modifying one of the cookie cutter setups to include paracyprichromis nigripinnis and want to know if I am crazy.
> 
> ...


No. Please no. Yes crazy. :wink:

75g yep 12 Paracyps (better than 6) no do not mix em with Mbuna or Aulonocara and esp not with hybrid Aulonocara. Altolamps, sandsifters, even gobie cichlids OK.

Dunno about Placidochromis electra and small Lethrinops species seems a bit odd to me but yep might just work I guess.

All the best James


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry for barging in on your thread :fish: 
"75g yep 12 Paracyps (better than 6) no do not mix em with Mbuna or Aulonocara and esp not with hybrid Aulonocara. Altolamps, sandsifters, even gobie cichlids OK."

I amplanning on a small group of Paracyps in a 30 gallon tank, would they be ok with Alto. Comp. "Sumbu Shell" ?
Any info on this appreciated, I imagine they will be ok with the Multies I have ?
:fish:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

kiriyama said:


> Sorry for barging in on your thread :fish:
> "75g yep 12 Paracyps (better than 6) no do not mix em with Mbuna or Aulonocara and esp not with hybrid Aulonocara. Altolamps, sandsifters, even gobie cichlids OK."
> 
> I amplanning on a small group of Paracyps in a 30 gallon tank, would they be ok with Alto. Comp. "Sumbu Shell" ?
> ...


I bred Paracyps with multies in a 30g but eventually moved the Paracyps to larger quarters where I think they did better. multies can take over a 30g suprisingly quickly unless you have efficent fry removers, Paracyps I found not up to the job though the muties would eat any Paracyp young released in the tank.
I would imagine sumbu shell would mix well with Paracyps just concerned that a 30g may be too small for you to get the full impact and good breeding of Paracyps long term.

Mixed reports of sumbu shell with multies. The sumbu have been known to dominate em too much and also been known to be bullied by the multies. Its kind of they know they are natural predator and prey (sumbu preying on the young multies and the multies hating this). It can work but its pretty hard I would think in a 30g.

All the best James


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback, wasn't sure on breeding or raising any fry but it would be nice, cheers again, will watch this thread with interest..... :fish:


----------



## morefish4me (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks. I kinda suspected it was a bad idea, but the feedback should help restrain my impulsiveness next time I am at LFS. 

morefish4me


----------

